# For Sale: Fly River Turtle! $200!



## tommyragasa

Must Sell! Leaving this week!!!!
$200 :O!
Healthy and eating kiwi, shrimp, Strawberries, and banannas.
Can Meet at 33rd Knight 711 - way to work.


----------



## bobsedins

tommyragasa said:


> I have for sale a baby * Fly River Turtle *.
> He / She is around 4 inches and is very very healthy! As of right now the turtle is eating market prawn, Kiwi, and Frozen Peas.
> 
> Looking for $350
> 
> Thanks for looking
> Tommy.


Any photos and what's your contact number ?


----------



## BigPete

Yes Picture would help with the sale! Good Luck =D


----------



## tommyragasa

bobsedins please check ur message  and thank you petey, I will post my pictures hopefully later tonight.


----------



## tommyragasa

sorry no pictures yet but willing to let the turtle go for $320


----------



## charles

Photos? I might have someone that is interested.


----------



## tommyragasa

Pictures are up!


----------



## JUICE

hey whats up with the shell , is it cracked > ? looks kinda rough ? 

or is it just the picture ?


----------



## tommyragasa

sorry its the picture i dont have a camera, my phone sucks.


----------



## BigPete

tht picture looks trippy!!!!! LOL good lcuk with the cutie!


----------



## tommyragasa

NEW PRICE!!! Leaving on May 24th! Need this baby gone!

$300


----------



## eternity302

What a steal !!!!!


----------



## tommyragasa

First Come gets it! NO Holds. SELLING FOR $250 :O


----------



## BigPete

HOLY!!!!! $250??????? U got a PM!!!!


----------



## cypho

*fly river*

wow, very tempting....great price.


----------



## JUICE

are you sure you cant get any other pics of the shell ?? thanks


----------



## hondas3000

JUICE said:


> are you sure you cant get any other pics of the shell ?? thanks


you can always come and have a look in person. With this price really worth the drive .


----------



## JUICE

hondas3000 said:


> you can always come and have a look in person. With this price really worth the drive .


ya 250 is good for sure , but i dont need another one ..

my money for aro/aul [email protected]!


----------



## puffy

Pic looks like it doesn't need any land above the water. Is this correct? How big does it get?


----------



## BigPete

^incorrect! this is an aquatic turtle!

do you have a better picture???


----------



## pisces

very good deal!
do u have another pic can see more clear of ur FRT!
thks!!


----------



## jkam

For anyone interested, these turtles get huge. Make sure you have long term arrangements for it!!!


----------



## pisces

this BCA Member looking FRT , u can try contact him, bobsedins , good luck for sale it!!


----------



## tommyragasa

buyer did not show! still for sale


----------



## architeuthis

Tempting, but I don't have room for a 500 gallon tank right now.


----------



## tommyragasa

still for sale


----------



## BigPete

what happened to the picture????


----------



## Adz1

how long do they take to grow?
better yet how long would a 150g last this turtle?


----------



## JUICE

petey said:


> what happened to the picture????


ya wheres the pic ??


----------



## AWW

ahahahahahahahahahahhahaahah. this thread makes me laugh. 200 now eh?


----------



## eternity302

If only i had a big enuff tank... OMG smoking deal!!!


----------



## AWW

eternity302 said:


> If only i had a big enuff tank... OMG smoking deal!!!


If he will only agree to a deal! LOL


----------



## JUICE

this thread has felt fishy from the start ?? [email protected]!


----------



## AWW

your telling me? not so much fishey.... more ray - EEEE


----------



## snow

We shall see. He seems to be legit. I'm meeting him on friday for the turtle.


----------



## tommyragasa

On hold for snow!


----------



## AWW

snow said:


> We shall see. He seems to be legit. I'm meeting him on friday for the turtle.


Good luck! hopefully you can heal his shell rot. and please, take caution moving him! stress ontop of a desease can kill a young FRT easily

Alex


----------



## nonsans

200 for pignose.. so cheap


----------



## pisces

i told u already before,use a better camera , take a good pic for your FRT, at less 2 pics more clear or more, that will help you sale!!! 
or i guess take ur FRT to faser aquarium trade or sell to him, it would be better deal! 
good luck to sale!


----------



## BigPete

^ i agree with pisces! u need a better picture!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snow

He will be sending me a better picture of the turtle.


----------

